# Matjes selbermachen



## MarioDD (6. Mai 2007)

Es wurde ja nun schon viel über Matjes selbermachen geschrieben. In einigen Beiträgen und Foren findet man da so einiges-aber eben nicht alles. Ich möchte hier ein wenig Licht ins Dunkel bringen und dem zukünftigen Matjesmachern ein wenig unter die Flossen äh Arme greifen.
Also es gibt natürlich die klassische / holländische Methode.
Dazu muss man wissen, dass der Hering, den man verwendet, möglichst fettreich sein sollte. Also die Heringe, welche noch nicht abgelaicht haben. Daher auch der Name:Matjes-der "Jungfräuliche". 
Dem original Matjes wird nur die Kehle durchgeschnitten die Eingeweide entfernt und dann in eine Salzlake gelegt. Dazu muß man sagen, das die Bauchspeicheldrüse im Hering verbleiben muß, da diese ein Enzym bildet, welches den Hering zum Matjes macht. Der Hering verbleibt in der Lake zwischen 5 und 30 Tagen. Die Geschmäcker sind ein wenig verschieden-die Schweden lassen den Hering noch länger im Fass "gammeln".
Ebenfalls variert der Salzgehalt der Lake. Während die Holländer eine milde Salzung mögen-nämlich 3%, verarbeiten die Deutschen eine Lake mit 10-12% Salz.

Eine weitaus einfachere und schnellere möglichkeit ist die Herstellung "Nach Matjes Art". Sämtliche Firmen, die für diverse Handelsketten(Lidl/Aldi/Plus und Co) arbeiten, wenden diese Art an. Im Prinzip wird hier nichts anderes gemacht, als die natürliche Reifung auf dem künstlichen Weg nachzuahmen.
Die Gewürzmühle Nesse zb ist einer von vielen Herstellern dieses Reifeintensors/Matjesfix. Allerdings bietet diese Firma die Abpackungen nur in Maxiabpackungen an-eben für die Industrieelle Verarbeitung. Kein Angler kann jemals einen 10 kg Eimer Reifeintensor in einer Saison verarbeiten. Dazu müßte er nämlich auch 200 kg Filet verarbeiten....#q 
Demzufolge habe ich mich ein wenig bei den Freunden von Gockel (würde Paul Panzer sagen) umgeschaut und folgende Seite gefunden: www.matjes-hering.de 
Hier wird der Reifeintensor in 100 Gramm Tüten für ca 3 Euro angeboten.
Nun zur Verarbeitung.
Der Hering sollte möglichst filetiert sein.
Ich habe auf Grund der Unmassen die ich gefangen hatte einfach einen Industrieschnitt angewendet. Dazu habe ich die Heringe im ganzen gelassen (mit Darm /Kopf etc.) und einfach hinter den Kiemen angesetzt und mit dem Filetiermesser Richtung Schwanz geschnitten und später die Flossen abgeschnitten. Das wars dann auch schon. Man kann noch wenn man mag, ein wenig die Bauchgräten entfernen-muß man aber nicht! Jetzt werden die Filets gewässert und entweder eingefroren bzw verarbeitet.
Ganz wichtig zu wissen: wenn man Matjes machen will-ist es egal ab die Filets gefroren waren-oder frisch sind!
Daher kann man das ganze Jahr, wenn es die Kühltruhe hergibt-Matjes machen.
Jetzt löst man zb 50 Gramm Reifeintensor + 100 Gramm Salz in 1 Liter Wasser auf.
Diese Lake (1 Liter) ist ausreichend für ca 1kg Matjes.
Jetzt legt man die Heringe in diese Lake. Dabei ist es nach meinen Erfahrungen egal, ob diesen nun vorher die Haut abgezogen wird-oder aber erst nach zwei Tagen. Nach zwei Tagen sollten den Heringen(wenn nicht schon geschehen) die Haut abgezogen werden. Nach weitern zwei bis drei Tagen ist die Reifung beendet. Wichtig ist hierbei; die Lake sollte während des ganzen Reifeprozesses ein bis zwei mal Täglich umgerührt werden um eine vollständige Reifung zu gewährleisten. Die Matjes sollten an einem dunklen und kühlen Ort zb Keller oder Kühlschrank bei ca 8°C gelagert werden. Nach diesen 72-80 Stunden erhält man vom Geschmack lecker-vom Aussehen her "Matjes ähnliche" Gebilde. Die Roh Matjes werden jetzt in Raps bzw Sonnenblumeöl gegeben und mit dem Öl vollständig bedeckt. Dazu kann man jetzt noch je nach Geschmack Zwiebeln/Bärlauch/Knoblauch/Rotwein oder was auch immer geben. Die Matjes nehmen um so länger diese im Öl liegen eine schönere Farbe an und werden auch weicher!
Die Lagerzeit beträgt laut www.matjes-hering.de ca 3 Monate und länger.
Hier noch einige interssante seiten zu diesem Thema:
http://angel.geblogtes.de/
www.nesse.de
www.matjes-hering.de


----------



## MarioDD (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Matjes selbermachen*

Neues von der Matjesfront

ich habe letzte Woche aus Mangel an Heringen und aus selbiger Verzweiflung-grüne gefrostete Heringe aus dem Kaufland gekauft. In so einer Tüte schlummern ca 10 ausgenommene bereits gesäuberte Doppelheringsfilets. Diese sind mit etwa 3 Euro und ein paar Cent auch nicht übermäßig teuer.
Die Heringe habe ich erneut zu Matjes verarbeitet. Allerdings habe ich in die Lake diesmal ca 50 ml Sonnenblumenöl beigeggeben.
Was soll ich sagen?! Fazit: die matjes waren diesmal die zartesten Matjes, die ich je gemacht habe. Ich habe bereits über 20 Versuche gestartet und alle waren auch gut gelungen-nur diesmal wars echt der Hammer.
Nun denke ich, dass es nicht unbedingt am Öl lag, welches ich beigefügt habe-sondern vielmehr um die Tatsache, dass diese Heringe keie Laichheringe waren, die man sonst immer fängt-sondern vielmehr um Heringe, welche auf hoher See von den Fischtrawlern gafangen - und sofort verarbeitet werden. Diese Heringe haben natürlich einen viel höheren Fettgehalt als die Laichheringe und sind daher um einies zarter....:s


----------



## Reisender (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Matjes selbermachen*

Mich wundert das hier noch nie einer geschrieben hat !!!|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Ansonsten schreie doch alle immer nach sowas.... 

Schön gemacht, glückwunsch zu so einen schönen Beitrag, da kann sogar der letzte noch seine Matjes selber machen.....#h#h#h


----------



## Queequeg (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Matjes selbermachen*

Ich muss auch sagen, toller Bericht#6 - vielen Dank-. Matjes wollte ich schon immer mal selber machen. Das mit dem Reifeintensor werde ich unbedingt mal testen. 

Matjes, yes yes yes......


----------



## Waldemar (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Matjes selbermachen*

Sowas in der Art war doch schon mal Mike#h.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=66099


----------



## Reisender (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Matjes selbermachen*



Waldemar schrieb:


> Sowas in der Art war doch schon mal Mike#h.
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=66099



Ja das war für alte Matjes, nun gibt es neue...



@Queequeg

yes yes.......war der Baum mit dem Aste.


----------



## Waldemar (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Matjes selbermachen*

Klaro!


----------



## MarioDD (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Matjes selbermachen*

vielleicht liegt es ja auch nur am Board. Es gibt hunderte Rezepte und Rubriken dafür. Ebendso gibt es eine Rubrik für das Räuchern. Aber eben nicht für das Matjes machen. Ich denke schon, dass es da genügend Angler gibt, die ihre Erfahrungen hier posten würden. Schließlich ist das Thema Matjes sehr vielfältig. Es gibt ja viele möglichkeiten derZubereitung. Ich habe viel ausprobiert mit Knoblauch bzw Bärlauch. Ebendso ist ein Schluck Rotwein in der Reifelake auch ein Knaller.Machts einfach! Holt euch(wenn nicht in der Kühltruhe) ein Päckel Hering und probierts einfach aus! Der Reifeintensor kostet nicht mehr als ein anständiges Heringvorfach.


----------



## hotte50 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Matjes selbermachen*

Hallo MarioDD,

also ich würde mich sehr über diverse Rezepte und Erfahrungsberichte freuen. Habe noch ca. 1,5 Kilo Reifeintensor, der verarbeitet werden muss. 

Hast Du es schon mal mit anderen Fischen als dem Hering probiert ? 

Also immer her mit deinen Rezepten, gern auch per PN #6


----------



## MarioDD (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Matjes selbermachen*

@Hotte
jo ich hab es mit Hornhecht probiert (da er ja zu den Heringsartigen gehört)....aber das ist nicht der Knaller! Der Fisch ist einfach zu fest-weil zu wenig Fett!  Aber was wunderbar funktioniert ist: alle Weißfische, also Plötze /Blei (Brassen) sowie Uckelei und was sonst noch so rum kreucht und fleucht. Einzigste Bedingung: der Fisch muss "Fett" haben. Theoretisch geht auch Karpfen. Ich werde es auf jeden Fall ausprobieren. Ansonsten  kann man den Reifer mit allem ausprobieren, was die Küche hergibt. Da sind keine Grenzen gesetzt! Einfach dem Lakebad Knoblauch/Zwiebeln/Bärlauch/ oder auch einen Schuss Rotwein zugeben. Es ist jedes mal ein anderes Erlebnis! In jedem Fall ist aber das Grundrezept von www.matjes-hering.de zu empfehlen. Dieses ist im Downloadberich als PDF downloadbar. Auch habe ich auf besagter Seite gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Die Lieferung erfolgt umgehend nach Buchung der Überweisung. Die Päckchen kommen in einer Anwenderfreundlichen Verpackung (100 gr) -so 
muss es sein!


----------



## MarioDD (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Matjes selbermachen*

So ich habs mal wieder gewagt. Rechtzeitig vor den Feiertagen habe ich noch mal eine Ladung Matjes gemacht.
Ich habe dazu aus dem "Kaufland" Frostheringe genommen. Diese sind bereits fix und fertig ausgenommen und kosten 800 Gramm/3,20 €.
Ich habe wie immer das Matjespulver genommen und wieder echt schmackhafte Ergebnisse erzielt. Allerdings habe ich die empfohlene Menge Salz von 100 Gramm auf 85 Gramm reduziert.
Auch mache ich bereits schon in die Lake die Gewürze hinein. Ich nehme Senf,-und Pfefferkörner sowie Koblauch und ein Lorbeerblatt. Ein Schuss Öl ist auch ok.
Wie gehabt, die Heringe auftauen und dann am nächsten Tag in die Lake. Nach 3 Tagen wird die Haut abgezogen (und genascht #r) um dann für weitere 3 Tage in der Lake zu liegen.
Nach diesen 3 Tagen werden die Heringe aus ihrer Lake befreit (und wieder genascht..|stolz Wenn jetzt noch Heringe übrigbleiben -kommen diese ins Ölbad...theoretisch für bis zu 3 Monate...#c


----------



## Einsiedler (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Matjes selbermachen*

Hallo
Ich hatte das Glück gehabt über angelpraxis.de ein kostenloses Päckchen Matjesreifer zu bekommen.
Aus dem Kaufland habe ich mir die o.g. gefrostete Heringe besorgt(frische waren nirgenswo aufzutreiben). Zubereitet wie in den mitgelieferten Rezept.
Nach dem Reifen habe ich die Matjes mit Gewürzgurgen Zwiebeln Lorberblätter und Gewürzen in Öl eingelegt. Eine Woche mich sehr zurückgehalten und dann gekostet.
Das Ergebniss war ein voller Erfolg, sehr lecker.
Wenn im Frühjahr die Heringszeit wieder losgeht werde ich es auf jedenfall wieder tun.
Ein großes Dankeschön an angelpraxis.de für die Möglichkeit kostenlos den Matjesreifer auszuprobieren.

Tschüß Einsiedler


----------



## eiswerner (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Matjes selbermachen*

Super, 
endlich mal eine genaue anleitung zum Matjes selber machen.
Herzlichen Dank#6


----------

